# My new Seiko GMT SBQJ015. >>



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

Talk about a light weight! Never owned a titanium watch before so I'm sure you can imagine how it felt when I first held it...CHEAP! After further examination, it did start to grow on me a little, and my overall impression (besides the weight) is that it's a helluva nice watch for under 400 bucks!

Here are some of the specs:

Sapphire crystal, screwed caseback, 100 meter w.r., 8F movement accurate to 20 seconds per year, 10 year battery, perpetual calendar, independent hour hand adjustment, engineered clasp, and solid end links on the bracelet.

There's really nothing else I could want in a watch for a daily wear except a screw down crown, but I guess I'll just have to live without one. :-( 
Oh well, I'll shut up for now and hope you enjoy the pics. :-d

Sorry all I have is links...I don't the understand the proper HTML protocol on this website.









http://www.fototime.com/{3A06FF87-D37F-4D46-88EA-57C3C03355C0}/picture.JPG
http://www.fototime.com/{8898237E-9929-45F1-BCF5-65590519C2E1}/picture.JPG
http://www.fototime.com/{6A95BCF5-F045-4D9B-B24A-82F018F56D25}/picture.JPG
http://www.fototime.com/{E8E6777C-205F-4762-B413-7053EF713A05}/picture.JPG
http://www.fototime.com/{666ADBCC-D7A7-4928-B953-6DE58A59F1B1}/picture.JPG
http://www.fototime.com/{1D287A17-0618-4139-B43E-AF4CB602EC0B}/picture.JPG
http://www.fototime.com/{962EE48C-3F45-4C09-A03A-291D9172B8CA}/picture.JPG


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

Congratulations, Rex! :-! :-! :-! That is simply a gorgeous design. As it happens, we just had a thread on this watch.

I know what you mean about titanium feeling cheap. You'll get over it. Lightweight wears nicer, IMO.


----------



## Androcles (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree Rex, this watch is a great design. Classic good looks, great choice of materials, and useful functions.
I've done some research and found it's only available in Japan. Any recommendations for which website to buy from?


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

Androcles said:


> I agree Rex, this watch is a great design. Classic good looks, great choice of materials, and useful functions.
> I've done some research and found it's only available in Japan. Any recommendations for which website to buy from?


Very nice watch Rex. Congrats!

@Androcles: I saw it at Seiya's site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Ebay, Kseiya, Higuchi.

BTW, the Ti is scratch resistant Diashield treated. Similar to DLC.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I just found your thread and have a couple of questions if you dont mind, is the bracelet solid links, and how is the watch by now since you have had it for a while, what a beautiful watch appears to be a great bargin for what you get, and is accuracy turning out to be what was specified.

thanks in advance for your response,

Might want to buy one.
Dan


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, the bracelet is very solidly made. and you'll enjoy the watch immensely!

It came from Seiya...Believe it or not, he still has them for sale! However there was like a 50 dollar price hike since I bought mine. Still, one hellava bang for buck!

Email me for Seiya's website. [email protected]


----------



## kaon (Aug 1, 2007)

Artonthewrist said:


> is accuracy turning out to be what was specified.


Got an SBQJ015 from Seiya in June 2008. 
So it has been about 40 days.
I'm happy with the build quality. 
The duratect treatment is not invincible, but it is markedly better than my old Tag SS and Tissot glossy Ti.

Most disappointingly, its *accuracy is out of spec*:
*LOST ~3.5 seconds in 40 days*

If this continues, I would lose about 30 seconds in one year.

EDIT: This watch is worn 24/7.


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

kaon said:


> ...Most disappointingly, its *accuracy is out of spec*:
> *LOST ~3.5 seconds in 40 days*
> 
> If this continues, I would lose about 30 seconds in one year.


Seiko should have advertised the accuracy of the 8F calibers conservatively as +/-40 seconds per year (with at least 12 hours per day on-wrist time!), in my opinion.


----------



## Hans Moleman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the post.
We might only be hearing from the satisfied customers so far.
It just makes me wonder how many just give up straight away.


----------



## kaon (Aug 1, 2007)

ppaulusz said:


> Seiko should have advertised the accuracy of the 8F calibers conservatively as +/-40 seconds per year (with at least 12 hours per day on-wrist time!), in my opinion.


Perhaps.
BTW I wear mine 24/7.

My old Tag quartz 4000 series ("plain quartz") was within 20 seconds per year. Guess I was just lucky. Used it for 14 years.
I don't have many watches, this SBQJ015 is now my main watch, so you can imagine I am disappointed to get worse accuracy with a supposedly better quartz.

Should I expect the accuracy of this SBQJ015 to change in the next few months? If so, do such movements normally speed up or slow down with age?

How can I arrange for it to be regulated? I have seen mention that there are some circuit traces to cut for irreversible rate adjustment.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

kaon said:


> Perhaps.
> BTW I wear mine 24/7.
> 
> My old Tag quartz 4000 series ("plain quartz") was within 20 seconds per year. Guess I was just lucky. Used it for 14 years.
> ...


I had a Kinetic that lost 1 second a month, my first Kinetic. I was so amazed how accurate it was. I know sometimes accuracy can be a bit of luck of the draw, but it's irritating getting something out of manufacturer's specifications.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Fantastic watch - possibly my favourite of all watches.

Mine hasn't lost or gained a second since I received it (from Seiya) on the 6th of March this year.


----------



## dwjquest (Jul 22, 2006)

ppaulusz said:


> Seiko should have advertised the accuracy of the 8F calibers conservatively as +/-40 seconds per year (with at least 12 hours per day on-wrist time!), in my opinion.


I have had 3 of the 8F calibres. Two 8F32's and one 8F56. One of the 8F32's improved it's accuracy from +60 sec/yr to +5 sec/yr over a one year period and then held steady at +5-6 sec/yr. The other 8F32 was consistently fast in the +35 sec/yr range. The 8F56 has consistently run at +15 sec/yr.

Based on what others in this forum have experienced, it appears Seiko is a little optimistic on its +-20 sec/yr claimed accuracy. Some of the movements make that accuracy and some don't.


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

My SBQJ017 (the silver cousin) has been accurate enough since I bought it 6 months ago.










Ti is OK, but not bullet proof. Much better than the Ti of my Brietling Aerospace.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

could someone who has this watch please post a picture with the lumibrite at dark?
i m interested buying it and cant find anywhere a nigth shot!!
thanks:-!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

giorgos mg said:


> could someone who has this watch please post a picture with the lumibrite at dark?
> i m interested buying it and cant find anywhere a nigth shot!!
> thanks:-!


Similar watch...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1624784#poststop


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

giorgos mg said:


> could someone who has this watch please post a picture with the lumibrite at dark?
> i m interested buying it and cant find anywhere a nigth shot!!
> thanks:-!


Me too - the Exceed is gorgeous and I am keeping it, but I also want something with GOOD lume ... and eventually GMT (or day/date) ...

My concern on SBQJ015 is also the AR-coating (or lack of) - the Exceed does have AR on the inside and still is very shiny at some angles (but in that case most of the problems are from the solar cells that make the dial - I wonder if a 'reverse-AR-coating' could have been done on those ... ).

I am also very impressed with the seconds-hand alignment on the E510 and I wonder if 8F56 is anywhere close ...


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

i have a monster.
is the lume similar or lower grade?
thanks for the pict my friend!


----------



## pete2bec2 (Jan 26, 2009)

ppaulusz said:


> Seiko should have advertised the accuracy of the 8F calibers conservatively as +/-40 seconds per year (with at least 12 hours per day on-wrist time!), in my opinion.


My 8F has lost one second in almost one year. Oddly, my Seiko Kinetic 5M42 loses 5 seconds in a few days after resetting the time for daylight savings, and then loses about 2 seconds in the next 6 months. And my cheap 7N43 quartz gains about 15 to 20 seconds every year. Temperature is a constant 80 degrees year round, for the most part.

Why would such cheap watches be so accurate? And why would an 8F be accurate within 1-2 second per year? Could it be something to do with ambient temperatures?


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

pete2bec2 said:


> ...Why would such cheap watches be so accurate? And why would an 8F be accurate within 1-2 second per year? Could it be something to do with ambient temperatures?


Probably.


----------



## Sperry (Jan 12, 2009)

Artonthewrist said:


> is the bracelet solid links,


Solidly made, yes. But are the links solid or hollow?

Thank you.


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

*Solid watch links...Even the end links are machined!>>*


----------



## ThreeIron (Nov 8, 2009)

Beatiful watch, thanks! Where did you get it? I've heard it's not found at retail stores in the US and you have to get it from a Japanese importer, is that true?'

Edit: Oh you got it from Seiya, somehow I missed that, sorry.


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

*Get one Treeiron before it gets discontinued!>>>*

The price has actually gone up about a 100 bucks since I bought mine.
In fact, Seiko could double the MSRP on this piece and still would be worth every penny, IMO/

Good luck.


----------



## psalles (Oct 14, 2006)

rex said:


> Talk about a light weight! Never owned a titanium watch before so I'm sure you can imagine how it felt when I first held it...CHEAP! After further examination, it did start to grow on me a little, and my overall impression (besides the weight) is that it's a helluva nice watch for under 400 bucks!
> 
> Here are some of the specs:
> 
> ...


Simply, an awsome watch at a great price, congratulations.


----------



## larrysb (Feb 22, 2008)

I've had one for about two years now. It is a great watch and it keeps accurate time. I can carefully set it to UTC time and weeks later, it is within a fraction of a second. Looks great on a black leather strap too. The titanium will pick up some wear and scratches, but the diamond-like coating does a heck of a job. I've worn it all over the world too. 

The one weakness I have found long-term is the crown. It will occasionally catch on my clothes through the day. I will look down and the stem will be pulled out and the time wrong. If I'm lucky, just one click and setting the hour takes care of it. Sometimes, it is all the way out and completely off. 

If it had a screw down crown, it would be perfect.


----------



## junlon (Dec 30, 2007)

I got mine for about 2 months and am very happy with it. Diamond shield coating is doing a good job for wear and scracthes.
The only thing I don't like is there are only "two" holes in the clasp for fine adjustment in bracelet length. I would want one extra hole in the clasp...


----------



## stein (Jan 7, 2010)

I currently own a Rolex Explorer II. Overall I am happy with the watch but I still have issues with the accuracy of an automatic. Quartz would eliminate that but I always hated the clicking of the second hand.
So here is my question for all that own this Seiko as it is just like that Rolex of mine, but more accurate and lighter:

Can you hear the second hand when the watch is on a nightstand or when you put it to your ear?

Thanks


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

stein said:


> I currently own a Rolex Explorer II. Overall I am happy with the watch but I still have issues with the accuracy of an automatic. Quartz would eliminate that but I always hated the clicking of the second hand.
> So here is my question for all that own this Seiko as it is just like that Rolex of mine, but more accurate and lighter:
> 
> Can you hear the second hand when the watch is on a nightstand or when you put it to your ear?
> ...


The sound is not the most silent of the quartz models (Citizen calibers E510 and 9000 are certainly quieter, also most likely many of the Seiko elegant HEQ models and even my own titanium 8F32) but the sound is certainly far more subdued than most of the swiss models I have heard (and certainly than the oysterquartz, which I believe many people consider among the loudest).


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

It's funny, I have had, and still have, several titanium watches and while I agree that they're usually pretty light, I've never even thought of they're being cheap! I can see what's behind it, of course, but I've always thought of lightness as being an advantage and the result of clever design or choice of materials.

Now I'm having to get used to a pair of watches that, to me, are big heavy monsters. They're both steel, both 42 mm plus in diameter and, at 14.5 and 14.75 mm thick, on the portly side.

I'm sure Rex will very quickly get used to his new Ti model and will come to like its "nothing there at all" feeling.



Bruce Reding said:


> Congratulations, Rex! :-! :-! :-! That is simply a gorgeous design. As it happens, we just had a thread on this watch.
> 
> I know what you mean about titanium feeling cheap. You'll get over it. Lightweight wears nicer, IMO.


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

junlon said:


> I got mine for about 2 months and am very happy with it. Diamond shield coating is doing a good job for wear and scracthes.
> The only thing I don't like is there are only "two" holes in the clasp for fine adjustment in bracelet length. I would want one extra hole in the clasp...


I have had mine on a nato band for the last year or so. Very good combination. I prefer it to the stock bracelet.


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Stein,

Have no fear....The 8F56 caliber is as quiet as a church mouse! Perhaps not quiet as Citizen's A660H, but still very quiet!!!!!
I just turned my TV all the way down (with almost no other ambient noise) and pressed my SBQJ015 against my ear, and could barely hear the seconds tick.

IMO, name another GMT quartz watch made by any manufacturer on the planet that delivers better quality, function, robustness, and more fun as the SBQJ015, and I'll eat your hat. :~)


----------



## warriorsociologist (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if the SBQK083 shares the same bracelet (with solid end-links)?


----------

